# Building Guitar Rack



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Guys/Gals,
I'm thinking about building a guitar Rack or Stand, I now have 4 guitars 2 on those metal tripods and 2 in cases. I would like to keep them all on a rack of some sort, What do you guys use , stands, wall mount, rack or just keep them in the cases? Whats best ? Any problems with letting them hang by the neck, or on the sides? 
This is what I'm looking to build.... Any thoughts on this, maybe room for 5? 




























FZ1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I currently use a wall mounted rack that has the hooks for the neck. You have to be careful of the hooks you choose. Some have a plastic covering and over time that will eat into the neck of the guitar, or the finish of the guitar to be exact. I also used a floor rack that I built myself for a long time. I switched to the wall hooks to clear up some space on the floor.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That rack looks nice. This is what I use:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

for gigs I use the same rack as Chito, the one that holds 7 or 8. It's the only stand I trust. I'm not sure if the rubber would damage new nitro over time.

but at home I keep them in their cases.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For gigs I find the rack idea to be awkward. It takes up a lot of space and all your guitars are at the back of the stage somewhere.

I like to strategically place instruments on single stands where I'll need them during the show and maybe use one three way stand.

At home they stay in their cases. Safest place for them and if I want to play one it's pretty quick to open the case and grab it.


I do like the rack idea a lot for studios though.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

we used to use single stands on stage, I thought all too often people were getting too close to the stands for my liking. I don't trust them at all. That's when I bought the rack stand.

and as they say "nothing breaks like a Gibson"


----------

